# AMH levels



## Kimv (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Ladies 

I’m sorry to start a new thread , I'm new to this site and I’m not sure how to works . 

4 months ago I had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks we had been trying for 10 months , I thought and was told by many people that as I’d got pregnant relatively quickly and had just turned 41 it was positive regarding my fertility . Having the miscarriage was one of the hardest things I’ve been though but I have held onto the fact that we could hopefully get pregnant quickly again . 

With time not being on my side we decided to have some private investigations done to make sure I was in full working order and nothing sinister was lurking that could of caused the miscarriage . 

We got all the results on Monday and I’m devastated by the results . My AMH came in at 2.8 pmol and a Antral follicle count of 2-4. The consultant has given us a 6-10% chance of IVF working and similar % of natural conception . 

I can’t get past that four months ago I was pregnant and now we have moved straight to taking about donor eggs as he said IVF success would be so low . To be honest I’m amazed I even got pregnant with these results in the first place . 

Any advise , optimism or just a plain reality check would be welcome . I honestly don’t know which way to turn next. .


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi Kimv
I am so sorry to hear this. It must be so stressful for you. Although i am no expert but wanted to say please dont think its all bleak in view of the AMH. In my current clinic there are several women with very low AMH and get successful outcomes. With the right protocol and clinic one can respond really well.


----------



## Jaykaur (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Kimberly, I am also in the same boat i.e. Low AMH and 2 misscariages. About to start our first ivf cycle this month and have had so many thoughts and emotions. All we can do is try and be thankful that we are in the position to go for ivf. If you really want to use your own eggs then go for it. I will be and if that fails will then look into donor eggs - which is still something I am still trying to get my head round. Getting over a miscarriage varies person to person and you are still grieving. What personally helped me was a simple act of giving flowers to my place of worship. Something similar may help you.


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

After years of infertility we decided to try ivf with oe at 44. We should have tried earlier but it was never funded for us. Fertility tests were ok but never checked amh. The cycle resulted in 4 eggs and 3 fertilised, however a bfn. I decided on a new clinic for either tandem or de. While waiting to cycle the clinic put me on a low dose thyroid pill as wanted level between 1-2. I never would have been put on a pill here as drs still regarded it as high normal. Within 2 months i became pregnant naturally, i didnt believe it at first as i was 45 and dhs sperm analysis was not great. I thought it was some sort of miracle, or had sometime to do with the thyroid pill. I was in bits when we lost baby at 7 week scan. Something you dont ever forget. We tried naturally once again for almost a year but when i did the amh test i was less than 1. Nov we went to the clinic for de and now sitting here 26 weeks and not feeling different from carrying oe baby we lost. I know might be different with one baby already oe but dont think you would love the de baby less if you choose that option. X


----------



## MaryMar (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi girls,

I am 45, 46 in Nov, I want to try with my OE first and see what happens. 
I have just got the AMH result and the Baseline scan done. All requested by the Institute Bernabeu in Spain and done at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.

My AMH level was 3.9 and 3 follicles. I have been doing some search on line, but is very confusing really. Any idea is this values is normal for a woman in my age?
The rests of the tests, all ok.
In the GRI told me that it was ok for my age. I dont know really. 
What do you think?


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello MaryMar

are you still around? Did you try? It's a few months later now, what happened?

I am 44 and be 45 in March, my AMH is 7 so yours was better than mine (lower is better I believe)

good luck


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

rainbows44 - just wanted to wish a positive outcome


----------



## rainbows44 (Oct 12, 2018)

THank you Miamiamo that is very kind and sweet of you -- big hugs to you!


----------

